# Amiibo Hunt



## Zephyr00 (Jan 30, 2021)

Looking for the following amiibo cards to trade: Kabuki, Genji, Celia, Clay and Hans


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello! I have Clay available to trade. Do you have a list of cards that you’re willing to trade?


----------



## dorimon (Jan 31, 2021)

I have 037 Kabuki, PM me if interested!


----------



## Zephyr00 (Feb 1, 2021)

dorimon said:


> I have 037 Kabuki, PM me if interested!


Hey!  Here are my cardsView attachment 354096


----------



## snorlax990 (Feb 2, 2021)

I have Clay and I'm from Canada. Pm me if you are interested.


----------

